# Unleserliche Schrift!

## AliceDiee

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das Problem, dass der Text von vielen Programmen in X absoult unleserlich und zerhackelt dargestellt wird. Beheben kann ich es dadurch, dass ich in einigen Anwendungen die Schriftart ändere, leider ist das nicht bei allen Programmen möglich.

Hatte schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem, bzw eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte  :Question: 

----------

## Beforegod

kommt darauf an was für Programme das sind.

Bauen die evt. auf QT auf oder GTK ?

Evt. auch mal geschaut ob der Schriften Pfad in der XF86Config stimmt?

----------

## boris64

ich habe/hatte so ähnlich probleme.

besonders die standart helvetica-schrift sieht in einigen grössen 

(egal ob geglättet/ungeglättet) extrem kantig/kaputt aus,

weiterhin sehen so ca. 50% der schriften GENAU gleich aus

(wenn man mal alle schriften durchguckt)

was genau kann hier kaputt sein?

pfade zu den schriften sind i.o., und es tritt kein unterschied auf,

wenn ich z.b. zusätzlich xfs benutze.

letzendlich kommt mir das antialiasing auch ein wenig merkwürdig vor.

ich dachte immer, dass wäre dafür da die schriften zu glätten und nicht

sie verschwimmen zu lassen.

wie, eure schriften sehen 1a aus? dann helft mir aus der patsche

und gebt mir bitte ein paar anhaltspunkte.

-welche fontmodule ladet ihr in der XF86Config?

-welche fontpfade habt ihr da eingetragen?

-benutzt ihr ttf? type1? aa? fontgrösse?

 danke  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bauen die evt. auf QT auf oder GTK ? 

 

scheint vollkommen egal zu sein (leider).

obwohl mir auffällt, dass ich für gtk2-programme viel

weniger schriften auswählen kann (?!)

----------

## toskala

ich habe so ein problem auch schonmal beobachtet, es hatte was mit dem xft zu tun.

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, half damals den xft zu unmergen und manuell noch seine config-dateien und config-verzeichnisse zu löschen und ihn hernach nochmals zu mergen.

ich kann mich aber auch irren, ist schon ne weile her.

----------

## ccccf

hallo,

xft ist im aktuellen xfree enthalten und muss nicht extra emerged werden. (deshalb auch richtigerweise ein block durch xfree)

programme rsp die ihnen zugrundeliegenden bibliotheken müssen gegen libXft.so.2 gelinkt sein um xft und damit anti-aliasing zu unterstützen.

bei dynamisch gelingten progs kann man dies zB beim konqueror mit "ldd /opt/kde/bin/konqueror" überprüfen.

neben dem xft-font-system gibt es noch das alte core-font-system im xfree, auf das zurückgefallen wird, wenn das programm / der treiber nicht mit xft umgehen kann.

über XF86Config-fontpath werden die fonts für das core-font-system hinzugefügt.

wird freetype als modul geladen und kann der treiber dies unterstützen (mit "xdpyinfo | grep RENDER" überprüfbar) werden die fonts den applikationen über xft zur verfügung gestellt.

/etc/fonts/font.config, /etc/fonts/local.conf & ~/.fonts.conf konfigurieren das xft-font-system.

kicker/settings/control center/appearance & themes/fonts konfiguriert die ~.fonts.conf

die qualität des anti-aliasing hängt von der qualität der fonts ab und über emerge kann man sich ttf-fonts installieren & muss diese nur noch einbinden.

helvetica ist ein bitmap-font und sieht deswegen vergrößert pixelig aus, die ttf-entsprechung ist arial.

man Xft

less /usr/share/doc/howto/text/FDU.gz

----------

## doberman

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> weiterhin sehen so ca. 50% der schriften GENAU gleich aus
> 
> (wenn man mal alle schriften durchguckt)
> 
> was genau kann hier kaputt sein? 

 

...uppsss, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor   :Twisted Evil: 

 Bei mir sieht ein grosser Teil der Schriften wie der Verdana-Font von M$ aus....ich hab mich darüber auch schon gewundert, aber anderes war wichtiger......aber da es hier gerade zur sprache kommt....

Bei mir läuft kein XFS - Server und alle Pfade sind korrekt angegeben... und es ist egal ob es QT oder gtk ist, das Phänomen tritt bei mir überall auf.... Wenn ich das ganze über XFS mache, ändert sich aber auch nichts....

Falls jemand eine Idee hat, damit unterschiedliche Schriften auch unterschiedlich aussehen, immer her damit.....   :Very Happy: 

gruss,

doberman

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass einaml die Schriften global ok sind und nach nem reboot dann auf einmal kleiner. Nochmal rebootet sind sie wieder normal. Irgendwie ist das verdammt nervig.

----------

## AliceDiee

Bei mir beschränkt sich das gesamte Problem auf qt-basierende Anwendungen.

Ich habe zwar bieher keine Ursache gefunden, aber zumindest einen Workaround:

```
# /usr/bin/qt/3/qtconfig
```

Hier kann man sich dann von seiner unleserlichen Schrift trennen...

Diese Lösung funktioniert auch bei Nicht-KDE-Usern

----------

## boris64

hey doberman,

wir scheinen das selbe problem zu haben.

wenn ich mich so bei meinen freunden umhöre, haben

die auch alle das problem (und ignorieren es einfach).

ES WÄRE VERDAMMT GUT, WENN ES IGRENDWO EINE VERBINDLICHE

DOKUMENTATION ÜBER SCHRIFTEN IN XFree86 (FÜR DEN DESKTOP, NICHT FÜR DEN PRINTBEREICH)

GEBEN WÜRDE.

kennt jemand eine? so möge er das wort ergreifen.

danke  :Wink: 

----------

## fuchur

hi 

Das problem hatte ich vor länger auch mal und wenn ich mich

recht erinnere konnte ich das mit "fc-cache" lösen bin mir aber

nicht sicher. Einfach mal ein

```
 fc-cache -v -f 
```

eingeben und schauen ob er auch alle installiert Schriften auch findet.

mfg

----------

## fuchur

hi

nachtrag:

In der Datei "/etc/conf.d/xfs" 

```
 SETUP_FONTDIRS="yes" 
```

auf yes stellen dann wird fc-cach beim booten ausgeführt

mfg

----------

## boris64

```
fc-cache -v -f
```

bringt leider keine änderung.

was xfs angeht, der wird mittlerweile nicht mehr empfohlen,

wenn man nicht gerade einen schriftenserver im netzwerk betreibt.

-> ich benutze xfs nicht.

(nichtsdestotrotz treten alle diese fehler auch MIT xfs auf,

daran liegt es also nicht)

----------

## jay

Generell war ich mit der Qualität der eigenen Schriften unter XFree nie so zufrieden. Beim Kauf eines Kyocera Postscript-Laserdruckers dann die freudige Überraschung: Auf der beiliegenden CD über 100 kommerziell erhältliche Schriften von Agfa in erstklassiger Qualität, sogar mit Anleitung zur Installation unter xft. 

Als Abhilfe: Scahut doch mal, ob Ihr nicht auch auf ähnliche Weise an gute Schriften rankommt und installiert diese mal unter xft.

Generell denke ich halt, dass das Schriftenproblem damit zusammenhängt, dass es einfach zuwenig qualitative Schriften gibt, die unter der GPL Lizenz vertrieben werden.

----------

## Klemens

Das die Distries wegen der Schrift-Lizenen sich keine Probleme bereiten wollen ist mir schon klar!

Aber es müsste doch eine Anleitung geben, wo man ein für allemeal das Problem lösen könnte, wenn man 

a)proffessionell geeignete Schriften für den Bilkdschirm (User selbst besorgen)nennt

b)die Insatllationsprozedur darlegt,  an welche Stelle man diese Fonts im XFREE86 installieren muß, damit eine Veränderung sichtbar wird.

Das wäre doch was. Ich weis es leider nicht!

Gruß

klemens

----------

## TyroneSlothrop

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass einaml die Schriften global ok sind und nach nem reboot dann auf einmal kleiner. Nochmal rebootet sind sie wieder normal. Irgendwie ist das verdammt nervig.

 

Ich kenne dieses Problem. Aber es gibt eine einfachere Lösung:

- Ich erkenne auf dem login Schirm, dass die Schriften zu klein sind (in ca. 70% der Fällen).

- Ich schiesse X ab (2 x CTRL-ALT-Backspace).

- Der Displaymanager startet X automatisch neu.

- Die Schriften sind okay.

Trotzdem wundert mich diese Geschichte schon sehr, weil ich so unrationales Verhalten bisher nur von Windows kenne.

----------

## leo2k

ich finde den antialiasing effekt doof, da kauf ich mir extra nen verdammt teuren tft, der ultra scharf ist, und dann macht mir mein X die schrift matschig.

inzwischen habe ich es geschafft aa auszuschalten, aber je nach schriftgröße sieht es jetzt sehr kacke aus :/

weis jemand wo das ganze thema sinnvoll dokumentiert ist?

ich hab nämlich keine ahnung wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll zu suchen.

leo

----------

## dek

Matschig und TFT in einem Satz .. du hast ihn doch nicht etwa analog angeschlossen?  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

nein, natürlich nicht. ich habe extra meinen ölrechner aufgerüstet, damit ich dvi anschluss habe.

mit matschig meine ich das komische antialiasing, was zb dazu führt, dass ein schwarzes X zu einem grauen X wird, weil der die 45° diagonalen zum mittelwert zwischen weiß und schwarz interpoliert (nennt man das so?)

naja, das resultat ist jedenfalls, dass ich das gefühl habe, ich sehe schlecht oder so.

sorry, aber das muss jetzt sein: unter winxp sieht alles perfekt aus, nachdem ich truetype deaktiviert habe. ich bin echt zufrieden mit meinem bildschirm. 

wenn ich es jetzt auch noch mit meinem X sein kann, dann iss alles prima  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## dek

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Klingt nach einer seltsamen Hinting-Einstellung. Wo tritt das auf, in Qt/KDE oder GTK/Gnome-Programmen? Die lassen sich separat konfigurieren.

Ich habe unter X jedenfalls absolut gestochen scharfe Schriften. Der Gesamteindruck hängt auch von der Schriftart und Schriftgröße ab. Schau dir mal die bitstream-vera-fonts an, falls du die nicht kennst. Bekommst du mit 

```
emerge ttf-bitstream-vera
```

----------

## leo2k

tritt überall auf.

aber zb diese foren hier, werden alle gut dargestellt.

es scheint mit der schriftart selbst zusammen zu hängen

leo

----------

## leo2k

hi, habe hier mal anschauungsmaterial gefertigt  :Smile: 

http://www.markusleonhardt.de/vergleich.bmp (oben win, unten linux)

wenn ich es so wie in windows hätte, wärs toll  :Smile: 

leo

----------

## boris64

hi, genau das gleiche problem habe auch mal wieder,

und die patentlösung lässt auch noch auf sich warten.

@dek

wenn die schrift bei dir so scharf ist, könntest du dann nicht

mal einen screenshot zeigen? dann habe ich wenigstens den beweis

(und einen grund zum weitersuchen), dass man unter X auch schöne 

schriften haben kann wie auch unter macOS&win

btw. ttf-bitstream-vera sieht bei mir zum k**zen aus und dabei ist es egal,

ob ich subpixeling, antialiasing ein-/ausschalte oder betrunken bin.

die wird bei mir nicht schöner.

----------

## SvenFischer

Also,

ich habe das Problem mit zeilenweise abgeschnittenen Fonts immer, aber nicht überall auf einer Seite in Mozilla unter KDE. Nur dort, sonst nicht.

Auch der Wechsel zu "Arial unicode MS" hat leider diesen Effekt nicht bessern können. Die Schriftart kann ich übrigens jedem empfehlen, sucht mal im Web oder auf einer Office CD.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, ich habe z.Z. fast überall eine ordentliche Darstellung der Schriften.

Fast heißt, daß nur Openoffice eine schäußliche Darstellung der Schriften zeigt. Auch die Menus von Openoffice selbst.

Ich habe aber neulich mal festgestellt, daß es einen Unterschied macht, in welcher Reihenfolge die Schriften in der xorg.conf drin stehen.

Bei mir sieht die Reihenfolge so aus:

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath  "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

EndSection
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dek

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> @dek
> 
> wenn die schrift bei dir so scharf ist, könntest du dann nicht
> 
> mal einen screenshot zeigen? dann habe ich wenigstens den beweis
> ...

 

Wenns sein muss...  :Wink: 

----------

## leo2k

wie geil! ich will das auch so!  :Smile: 

hier mal meine xorg.conf:

http://www.markusleonhardt.de/11xorg.conf

wo liegt der fehler?

ich hab da noch freetype auf meinem system. kann das der grund sein? oder ein anderes schriften-paket?

leo

----------

## dek

Also sofern du die bitstream-vera-fonts willst und die, wie bei mir, in /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/ liegen, fehlt da ein FontPath:

```

Section "Files"

[..]

FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

[..]

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab da noch freetype auf meinem system.

 

Freetype brauchst du auf jeden Fall. Oder meinst du, dass du zusätzlich zu freetype2 noch freetype1 installiert hast? Auch das sollte kein Problem sein.

----------

## leo2k

die vera fonts hab ich nicht installiert.

aber ich werde es mal versuchen was passiert, wenn ich sie installiere und den path in xorg.conf setze

leo

----------

## leo2k

ich habe jetzt die bitstream-vera gemerged, den path gesetzt, aber geändert hat sich nichts :/

in firefox sehen die webseiten alle gut aus. ich denke das liegt daran, dass ich im firefox als standard schrift arial eingestellt habe.

da das problem in anderen programmen nur bei bestimmten schriftgrößen auftritt, gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass es irgendwie mit der skalierbarkeit der schriften zusammenhängt.

ist das für jemand von euch vll ein hinweis?

leo

----------

## dek

Update mal den font-cache. Als root:

```
fc-cache -fv
```

----------

## leo2k

kein erfolg :/

was ist mit der reihenfolge der ordner in der xorg.conf? und was war das mit dem hinting?

leo

----------

## ady1980

hallo allerseits,

ich hatte das problem mit den schriften auch mal gehabt.

ich habe dann in der xorg.conf meine DisplaySize der monitor section hinzugefügt.

```
man xorg.conf

DisplaySize  width height

              This  optional  entry gives the width and height, in millimetres, of the picture area of the

              monitor. If given this is used to calculate the horizontal and vertical pitch (DPI)  of  the

              screen.

```

Ich habe im ersten versuch die werte ausversehen vertauscht und damit ein absolut sauberes schriftbild erzielt. mit der korrektur der beiden werte war auch das unsaubere schriftbild wieder da.

Leider fragt Xine die DisplaySize von xorg ab wenn sie gesetzt wurde und produziert dann ein in die breite gezogenes bild.

Xine bietet auch leider nicht die möglichkeit diese funktion abzuschalten.

Vielleicht kann das ja mal jemand ausprobieren, mich würde schon interrssieren, ob dieser workaround nen glücksfall war oder der geheimtip ist *g*

P.S.: zu dem xine problem:

ich habe mir den source von xine-lib mal angeschaut, das problem liegt in

src/xine-engine/vo-scale.c und vo-scale.h

Ich bin in C nicht tief genug drin um die richtige stelle selber ausfindig zu machen, aber so wie ich den doch recht einfachen code sehe, dürfte es für einen könner ne sache von ca. 10 minuten sein um die werte dort wieder zurückzutauschen  :Smile: 

----------

## leo2k

ich habe die display size bei mir auch gesetz.

verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich mal versuchen soll die werte falsch herum zu setzen?

leo

----------

## ady1980

 *leo2k wrote:*   

> ich habe die display size bei mir auch gesetz.
> 
> verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich mal versuchen soll die werte falsch herum zu setzen?
> 
> leo

 

Ja, ganz genau das meine ich!

----------

## leo2k

hi,

also jetzt hat sich zwar einiges geändert, aber besser ist das auch nicht.

hab mal 2 screenshots gemacht:

http://www.markusleonhardt.de/gkrellShoot_04-11-05_191258.jpg <<< "falsch herum" eingestellt

http://www.markusleonhardt.de/gkrellShoot_04-11-05_192306.jpg <<< "richtige" einstellung

es scheint so, als sei meine einstellung korrekt. es hängt definitiv damit zusammen, dass die schriften nicht richtig scaliert werden können.

```
 DisplaySize 386.08 289.56 
```

so sieht die zeile in meiner xorg.conf aus

leo

----------

